# Awww, I just got stung by a wasp as I slept



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

My worse nightmare, I was sleeping and I must have squashed it - it stung me bloody armpit. I killed the f**ker (probably dies anyway but I wanted to get something back).

Will I live?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

At this time of year? Or do you live in the tropics? ???


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

That's what I thought, I wonder if we've got a hive somewhere and the mild sub-tropical London weather woke this little sod up? Could there be more ready to sting me pits :'(


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Now there will be millions of them coming after you to take revenge!! ;D ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> That's what I thought, I wonder if we've got a hive somewhere and the mild sub-tropical London weather woke this little sod up? Could there be more ready to sting me pits Â :'(


I'm off to turn the heating off in that case! Had the cat corner two mice in the house this month, but she doesn't mind eating them! (Joys of living in the countryside).


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

erk.............................................. hes got fleas.....................................or crabs that have migrated


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

LOL the cat should have eaten the wosp thingy then it wouldn't be fit to eat such a cute little mousey or two ;D I love mise... *squeak squeak*  and cats of course  and cute little fluffy kittens awwwwww


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

It was probably the queen wasp which hibernate in houses over winter. When they eventually emerge their venom/sting is extremely strong because of the gestation period. But I think you should be allright, sort of.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Cor, me pit's bloody itchy now. :'(


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Its about this time of year that we have bees coming down the chimneys.
I'm not sure whether we have a nest or not, but we have proper fires lit all over the winter and I would have thought they would be smoked out or fried!

But no, come Feb they start dropping down, all confused and angry, and then die.

I have never seen wasps at this time of year though.

Ouch, it does sound painfull.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey Lisa, what are the chances of a piccie of your chimneys?


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Mike,
Get somebody to suck on it, usually works. (But tell them to spit it out though!)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Hey Lisa, what are the chances of a piccie of your chimneys?


pisstaker

oooo Dejavu!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Mike,
> Get somebody to suck on it, usually works. (But tell them to spit it out though!)


I do't mind that at all [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

